# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  [Computex 2015] Strix GeForce GTX 980 Ti: Hàng khủng đến từ ASUS

## seovg

asus hiện đang gấp rút hoàn thành card đồ họa nền tảng gtx 980 ti hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến hiệu năng chơi game tuyệt đỉnh. chiếc card đồ họa mới của asus sẽ được thiết kế custom và có xung nhịp cao hơn bản gốc cùng hệ thống tản nhiệt tối tân hơn. chiếc card đồ họa này của asus hiện đang được trưng bày tại computex 2015.

asus strix gtx 980 ti sẽ dùng bo mạch pcb được tùy biến rất sâu bởi hãng điện tử đài loan trong đó có hệ thống cấp nguồn 10 pha dành cho nhân gpu và bộ nhớ giúp đảm bảo tính ổn định và tăng cường khả năng ép xung. xung nhịp mặc định của chiếc card này nhiều khả năng sẽ cao hơn bản gốc từ 10-15%.

strix geforce gtx 980 ti sẽ sử dụng hệ thống tản nhiệt mới là directcu iii gồm 3 quạt làm mát 10cm và các ống tản nhiệt 10mm để đảm bảo nhiệt độ hoạt động thấp và giúp tăng cường khả năng ép xung cao. các quạt làm mát này sẽ tự động ngắt khi card tải nhẹ.


​cũng như các card đồ họa gtx 980 ti khác, asus strix gtx 980 ti sẽ dùng nhân gpu kiến trúc gm200-310 của nvidia với 2816 nhân cuda, 176 tmus, 96 rops và băng tần bộ nhớ 384 bit. chiếc card này có dụng lượng vram là 6gb gddr5.

dòng sản phẩm strix của asus được thiết kế hướng đến đối tượng là game thủ và có hiệu năng vượt trội so với bản gốc từ nvidia. tuy nhiên, các sản phẩm dòng strix vẫn chưa là đỉnh cao của asus. nhiều khả năng asus sẽ cho ra mắt chiếc card gtx 980 ti thuộc dòng rog matrix platinum vốn được thiết kế dành cho dân chơi chuyên nghiệp với hiệu năng đỉnh cao và khả năng ép xung cực tốt. asus gtx 980 ti rog matrix platinum có thể sở hữu dàn pha cấp nguồn vrm 14 con cùng vài tính năng hỗ trợ ép xung và nhiều thứ khác.

asus strix gtx 980 ti có khả năng sẽ được hãng điện tử đài loan cho lên kệ vào cuối tháng 7 hoặc đầu tháng 8. giá cả thì chưa được tiết lộ nhưng nhiều khả năng sẽ cao hơn giá bản gốc đang là $649/£550/€749. còn phiên bản rog matrix của chiếc card này có thể được ra mắt vào mùa thu năm nay.

_nguồn: kitguru_​

----------


## changmin629x

*trả lời: [computex 2015] strix geforce gtx 980 ti: hàng khủng đến từ asus*

hình dáng bên ngoài nhìn hầm hố quá [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] .

----------


## mewxu

*trả lời: [computex 2015] strix geforce gtx 980 ti: hàng khủng đến từ asus*

công suất tiêu thụ của em nó là khoảng bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## skyxd88

*trả lời: [computex 2015] strix geforce gtx 980 ti: hàng khủng đến từ asus*

với 3 quạt làm mát như thế thì về độ ồn thì không biết thế nào đây?

----------


## ringhn9x

*trả lời: [computex 2015] strix geforce gtx 980 ti: hàng khủng đến từ asus*

ôi, dung lượng bộ nhớ thật là khủng.

----------

